# Reading a pedigree



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Newbie on pedigree info here. Looking at this, I recognize SCH titles....but where are the hip scores (if present?) 

This is just a curiousity question......I saw another sad instance of someone rehoming a 4 month old puppy on CL yesterday. Looked up it's pedigree to see where it was from...I was actually concerned it belonged to a breeder here, since Sire listed was Ghost. Turns out just a coincidence. However upon looking I realized I know NOTHING of pedigrees, so using this one as an example...what can you tell from it?

Mating test - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Go to the actual dog's page instead of the mating test. You'll see a1, a2, normal, etc listed in green. Some might not be listed and still have had hips checked - the page might not have been updated or they just didn't list it.

Ghost vom Waldestraum - German Shepherd Dog

Lucca vom Waldestraum - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

OK I see. What is the difference with the lettering like A normal, or fast normal?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The different As are just different grades of passing under the A-Stamp system. Like here we have OFA Excellent, Good and Fair, which are all passing but just different grades of it. There they have a1, a2 and a3, which are all passing.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you!

So looking at titles, hip testing....this would be a "good" pedigree?


----------

